# [user deleted]



## Guest

[user deleted]


----------



## Jayden

Great post! I didn't thoroughly read it but I agree with everything here. I have some apple cider vinegar so I am going to look at the benefits and try some


----------



## Guest

[deleted]


----------



## seafoamwinter

I read it thanks for the post, I always felt like I wanted to come back here once Im recovered too. I recovered from DP before. This time is during a very crazy part of my life though.


----------



## Guest

Bragg's apple cider vinegar was the very first supplement I tried. While it is helpful, as are all of these suggestions, I think a lot of these all fall under the category of a step-by-step DP recovery process.


----------



## Guest

Awesome post! Thank you so much for putting in the effort and writing this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## lostlivingsoul

I feel so close to being fully recovered. Im at the point where its only effecting my over all mood.
I had to do a lot of (selfhelp ) ive gotten to where I can be active and social and all of that using the tips and recovery storys. 
I ask how did you feel like a week before you recovered


----------



## timzie

wauw what a great post! I envy you I wish I was there as well, I feel very depressed for the moment, stopped working, take meds, sleep 11 hours every night.
i do rebirthing, breathing and she also says stop your self pity! your post really helps...if you can recover so can I. Did you also have times when you were extremely tired? Perhaps it s from the meds but I prefer taking thm for now, I had suicidal thoughts...


----------



## timzie

ah yes and how much of this apple cider vinegar do yu need to take? one spoon or?


----------



## xxmdogxx

wow your cute as hell but good post and I also recommend b-12 shots they reduce stress and fatigue


----------



## StayinUp

Man, this post is amazing. Thank you! Your words have boosted my confidence.It's so awesome to see someone who got through this. I know I'm going to get better someday, and as soon as I do I'm coming straight back to this forum and helping out anyone I can. God bless!


----------



## StayinUp

Just got my Braggs and took my first dose. What exactly is it that i'm looking to feel? lol and how long till you notice anything?


----------



## Guest

timzie said:


> wauw what a great post! I envy you I wish I was there as well, I feel very depressed for the moment, stopped working, take meds, sleep 11 hours every night.
> i do rebirthing, breathing and she also says stop your self pity! your post really helps...if you can recover so can I. Did you also have times when you were extremely tired? Perhaps it s from the meds but I prefer taking thm for now, I had suicidal thoughts...


Thanks for the feedback!









When I took the benzos, of course I got sleepy, which was sometimes awesome because I found it tough to actually sleep with DP/DR. Ironically, I was always tired, always fatigued and just wanted to lay in bed all day, but when it came time to actually fall asleep at night, it was difficult with the thoughts in my head and I didn't want to rely on the meds to get a good night sleep...that's where the books & meditation tapes came in. The tapes helped for obvious reasons, but the books I read were also helpful because I wasn't reading books to distract myself, I was reading books to help myself; therefore I would read til I basically fell asleep with my Kindle still on! It gets easier, I mean now that I am recovered I am still fatigued most days, and I have trouble falling asleep at night and falling back asleep when I wake up at an early hour, but it's because I have underlying anxiety issues, and my mind just races when it should be relaxed. I'd rather feel REAL stress and REAL anxiety though, than the disoriented thoughts and stresses of having DP/DR. If the meds are helping, absolutely keep taking them! There is nothing wrong with wanting to feel good sometimes. But still remember to keep up with other things to help when the meds aren't available or if you eventually plan to taper off of them.

As for being suicidal.....you need to know that you are physically healthy and capable, the DP/DR is just some unfortunate way that you're seeing and feeling life FOR THE MOMENT, but it does go away, it will go away. I had suicidal thoughts too; I never attempted it or considered actually doing it, but it did cross my mind that suicide would mean I wouldn't have to deal with this awful brain fog / dream-like state any longer. I am sorry you feel that way, I think we have all been there in some way or form, but DP/DR is never a reason to end your life! I'm here for support if you ever need it! Good luck on your journey to finding the old you again


----------



## Guest

StayinUp said:


> Just got my Braggs and took my first dose. What exactly is it that i'm looking to feel? lol and how long till you notice anything?


Here is the Bragg website, if you scroll to the middle of the page it tells you the benefits. But basically it does a lot of good, the most important are that it is rich in enzymes and potassium, promotes healthy immune system & helps remove body toxins. All of these things will have you feeling better and thinking more clearly, thus reducing the severity of DP/DR. I know when I was sick with the flu or another illness, my DP/DR always felt 100x worse. By keeping your body healthy, regulated and free of toxins, you're feeling better and it gives less stress and pain for the DP/DR to feed off of. As for how long it takes to work, everybody is different. I had a friend who felt better within hours after taking it, for me it took about a week before I started feeling a little more energetic and things were not necessarily "clearer," but less fuzzy and distant like it often is with DP/DR. I think it may have a lot to do with how healthy you are when you start it. The healthier you are, the longer it may take to really see the effects while the more unhealthy you are, you'll begin to feel it right away as there is more need for the nutrients and toxin cleanse. There is no down side to taking ACV, and no side effects, so there is no harm in it! I take 2tbsp with a cup of water morning and one again at night. You'll get used to the taste, trust me! I just gulp it down as fast as I can and follow it up with a glass of regular ice water. Let me know when you start feeling the effects!
http://bragg.com/products/bragg-organic-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## Guest

xxmdogxx said:


> wow your cute as hell but good post and I also recommend b-12 shots they reduce stress and fatigue


Thank you haha! And yes I was taking a lot of B-vitamins at one point, until I lost the bottle somewhere in a friends' car and never picked up on it again. But I was taking two a day and definitely felt more alert, clear-minded, and definitely less stressful. Thanks for mentioning this, vitamin B is so important with any sort of neurological issue and I can't believe I forgot to throw it in there !


----------



## Guest

Bozza said:


> Did you have also Derealization? like the world was somehow weird and ''2D''? that goes away either?


I will be honest. Before the DP/DR really went away for good, I was feeling better and thinking clearer, but the way the world looked and felt to me was the last thing to go away. It's so hard to explain how the world looks, I can't even put it into words myself. But at some point, it very slowly got back to normal. Every once in a while I will have a flash of DP/DR, when I have bad anxiety or I am really stressed and feel panicky, the first (and sometimes only) part of the DP/DR that returns is the way the world looks and feels around me. But trust me, be patient, with time it will go away and you will be so happy that you took the time and energy to see this thing through! Best of luck to you and I'm here for support and encouragement whenever you're feeling lost


----------



## Guest

timzie said:


> ah yes and how much of this apple cider vinegar do yu need to take? one spoon or?


Two tbsp of Bragg ACV mixed with a glass of water, once in the morning & once at night (usually following a meal...I have a very sensitive stomach so I don't like to take something like that on an empty stomach. I have before, and I felt a little indigestion but nothing awful!) Some people like to add honey to it, I just like to chug it pretty quickly and follow it up with some ice water to get the acidic taste out of my mouth! They recommend mixing it with water because undiluted, the acid in it can be pretty harsh on your teeth and mouth! Let me know how it goes


----------



## Guest

lostlivingsoul said:


> I feel so close to being fully recovered. Im at the point where its only effecting my over all mood.
> I had to do a lot of (selfhelp ) ive gotten to where I can be active and social and all of that using the tips and recovery storys.
> I ask how did you feel like a week before you recovered


It's difficult to remember how my DP/DR felt the week before I recovered. This is because for that week, I was really happy, I was moving hours away to a beach town to live with my sister for a few months. I was going out with friends who wanted to say bye before I left, I was newly single and for some reason felt pretty, and I was just in general really happy and excited where my new life would take me. I no longer had the incessant stress of dating someone who caused most of my anxiety and depression for over a year, and I had just worked my last day at a job that caused tons of stress in my life. I was just care free and had no obligations or plans. I had so much other things to think about (moving, packing, friends, 12 hour drive, etc) that I had no time to harp on the feelings of DP/DR. That's why I recommend staying active or at least busy. The less you think about the DP/DR, the less it exists. Within two weeks of living in my new home and meeting a great guy, I realized suddenly that my DP/DR fogginess was no longer there. It wasn't like a "snap" back to reality, more of a gradual, but effective transition into the "real" world.

Selfhelp and being social is so important in recovering from this! I feel SO happy for you that you are almost fully recovered! The best thing to do for you at this point is get all the advice and encouragement you can from this forum, then stay off for a few days or weeks while you keep track of your life...you don't want to be like me and come on here for encouragement but end up reading a depressing post instead! But make sure you come back to tell everyone your wonderful recovery story, and I am always here for any help or support if you need it! Good luck


----------



## Guest

seafoamwinter said:


> I read it thanks for the post, I always felt like I wanted to come back here once Im recovered too. I recovered from DP before. This time is during a very crazy part of my life though.


I get tiny relapses since, nothing too crazy. I find it encouraging to know thought that if I beat it before, I can do it again, and the second time around I have all this advice and experience and just the knowledge that this is NOT forever. It's really something you can't just hope for and wait for, it's something you need to either confront head on and admit that you have it but not let it hold you back, or just ignore it completely while living your life and keeping yourself busy. Simple things I like to do were jigsaw puzzles and any sort of Dell or Pennypress Variety Word Puzzle magazines (at most bookstores and in the magazine sections at Walmart or Target)...they are great, simple, cheap and easy ways to keep your mind busy and off the DP/DR, like a nice little break from "reality". You overcame this before, you will absolutely do it again.I have faith in you and know you can achieve your freedom from this once more.


----------



## timzie

Thank you for replying! I still have these doubts that it won t go away, but I have to start believing that is does go away it will only help me.


----------



## Dave1988

Wow I think I love you, LOL.. Really your state of mind is exactly as mine, I want to help people even now and I am not even cured.. anyway THANK YOU! means allot to me.. I am trying to do anything and everything and being psoitive and seeing this as only a state of mind and not every stupid symptom as a living hell... In fact I am going to Aruba for 10 monts internship 2 days from now and it scares the shit out of me. I dont know anybody there and will go all alone but I read all the time to change your environment, meet new people and continue your life.. Lol maybe I take it too seriously but hell fuck DP I can do this and I will show my DP that it can go and bother someone else (hope not) because there is nothing to win here and nothing it can stop... I do HATE this feeling because I want to enjoy everything, the whole journey and people and island thing. I know I will enjoy it sort of but far less, but hey I wont lett it stop me... You post makes me feel like its the right choice again.. Thank you and congrats!!!


----------



## xxmdogxx

StacyCecilia said:


> Thank you haha! And yes I was taking a lot of B-vitamins at one point, until I lost the bottle somewhere in a friends' car and never picked up on it again. But I was taking two a day and definitely felt more alert, clear-minded, and definitely less stressful. Thanks for mentioning this, vitamin B is so important with any sort of neurological issue and I can't believe I forgot to throw it in there !


hey take care of yourself and good luck [email protected] email me


----------



## Kimberlue

Thank you for posting this! I've been dealing with dp since I was 13. I'm 22 now and I believe it's at it's worst. But your post gave me hope when I had none. So thank you, bless you.


----------



## MisterMister

This is a really inspiring post. The advice you give is great, but more so the optimism and enthusiasm and encouragement is really uplifting. Thankyou!


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

Thanks so much for this post. It's nice to see someone who's recovered and isn't claiming it was because of some magic supplement or medication. Your post gives me hope that maybe one day I can recover =) Thanks for putting the time to write all of that. It's funny that you mentioned apple cider vinegar, because I bought some of the Braggs brand kind months ago. I just bought it because I heard it could help you lose weight, along with a bunch of other benefits. I didn't really think that maybe it could help with brain fog. I'll definitely try using it everyday as opposed to whenever I remember to now.


----------



## Holly

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

Thanks for the post







I don't actually have DP/DR but I signed up on this site because my boyfriend does. It's been getting worse lately and he actually broke up with me a week ago, but I intend to stick around and help him recover in any way I can.

About the "glimmer of hope" thing...when the DP suddenly lifts and you feel like yourself again...I'm pretty sure that happened to him. It was early on in our relationship and we were sitting in one of his favorite spots, on this cliff overlooking the town, and we were...well, we were making out pretty intensely. But suddenly he stopped and sat up. I said "what's wrong?" and he just said something like "hold on...I just have to look at everything..." and he sat there for a while. Later, he ended up telling me all about his DP/DR and about that moment. He said that the 'veil' suddenly lifted and everything was so real and vivid, and he finally felt connected, for that moment.

This is what you're describing, right? Was it that he was so distracted (by me, heh) that his brain beat the DP/DR for that moment?

I'm also wondering, what is the best way for me to help him? If you were in his position, what would you need from your significant other? More make out sessions on the cliff? I would have no problem with that







[/background]


----------



## eddy1886

Thanks for writing this....And i totally agree with you, persistence is the key to overcoming this..... God bless! You are an inspiration to all


----------



## Jamie780

Do you think the apple cider capsules would have the same effect ?


----------



## Jayden

hollym_07 said:


> Thanks for the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually have DP/DR but I signed up on this site because my boyfriend does. It's been getting worse lately and he actually broke up with me a week ago, but I intend to stick around and help him recover in any way I can.
> 
> About the "glimmer of hope" thing...when the DP suddenly lifts and you feel like yourself again...I'm pretty sure that happened to him. It was early on in our relationship and we were sitting in one of his favorite spots, on this cliff overlooking the town, and we were...well, we were making out pretty intensely. But suddenly he stopped and sat up. I said "what's wrong?" and he just said something like "hold on...I just have to look at everything..." and he sat there for a while. Later, he ended up telling me all about his DP/DR and about that moment. He said that the 'veil' suddenly lifted and everything was so real and vivid, and he finally felt connected, for that moment.
> 
> This is what you're describing, right? Was it that he was so distracted (by me, heh) that his brain beat the DP/DR for that moment?
> 
> I'm also wondering, what is the best way for me to help him? If you were in his position, what would you need from your significant other? More make out sessions on the cliff? I would have no problem with that


You are an amazing girlfriend, I would be so stoked to have a girlfriend like you. Unfortunately all this DP shit holds me back from wanting to get into a relationship. I guess I am too afraid of getting hurt again. I hope you guys work things out!


----------



## Holly

Jayden said:


> You are an amazing girlfriend, I would be so stoked to have a girlfriend like you. Unfortunately all this DP shit holds me back from wanting to get into a relationship. I guess I am too afraid of getting hurt again. I hope you guys work things out!


Haha, thanks! I've been hearing that on this site, and I just need to get him to realize that. Right now he isn't talking to me much, and I'm kind of worried he will refuse to see me when I'm back in town starting this Friday. :/

You shouldn't lose hope! I can't be the only patient/understanding person in the world.


----------



## StayinUp

That's awesome. Most people find this too much work to try to understand. I hope he realizes the support he has. Rememeber he's not exactly thinking straight either.


----------



## chazhe

Good for you. I'm happy that you have recovered


----------



## Lans

This post was really inspiring to me. I believe I've had DP/DR at various times due to my anxiety and depression however this recent bout of panic attacks and anxiety has me feeling lower than ever. I feel like I can't relate to my friends or family, my home and belongings feel alien and I feel like I don't even know who I am or what I think anymore. Is this a common thing and a symptom of DP/DR? I definitely get the brain fog thing, I just can't think straight about anything, seeing friends, going to work, watching tv or just generally doing anything seems so scary and stressful but doing nothing is just as intimidating. Have any of you felt like this, in particular the author of this post?


----------



## eddy1886

Lans....i can identify with you so much...its not nice....but hang in there!....it lifts in time


----------



## Justinian585

Gives me hope


----------



## xxmdogxx

are you still recovered or can you still get into that state of mind


----------



## chelsy010

Thankyou for sharing your recovery. It truly means alot to read stories like these and know there is a true end to this challlenge of ours.


----------



## Teri

This was fabulous! As I was reading, I was saying to myself that this sounds like Eckhart Tolle, who I find so comforting when I need encouraging, and then there you went, quoting him. You made my day and I have now bookmarked this page for reference when I need reminding. Your efforts in writing your story were not in vain and I so appreciate it. All the best.


----------



## SuperShae

That is so inspirational :') I've only had DP/DR for a few months, but it's been hell. Not only do I feel empty, when I move around I go into "Auto-Pilot" mode and I feel like someone else is controlling me. It's terrible. My therapist even acts like she doesnt know what to do. Does anyone have advice how to continue to stay strong even when you get reminded your "not better yet" when you walk? This would mean the world to me. I'm only 16 so I don't want to spend my last year of school like this, I want to enjoy it! I want to be "normal" so I can live again  please give advice if you have any


----------



## sterling

For someone like me (who has dealt with this for years), this is a very positive thing to read. Once or twice a year, I too will get those all-too brief moments of clarity. It almost makes me want to cry because I know it will probably be fleeting but it does keep me going for another few months. I signed up here recently because I've been feeling pretty down, but some of these stories on the recovery forum are helping me cope, so I thank you all for that.


----------



## JasonWithDP

Hey StacyCecilia,

I'm not sure if you if you still frequent here but I wanted you to know that your post is still reaching people. I happened upon it this morning when I woke up and could't get back to sleep.

Thank you for taking the time to write up that post. I ended up lulling out to andrew johnson 

Hope all is still well with you,

JasonWithDP


----------



## Guest

JasonWithDP said:


> Hey StacyCecilia,
> 
> I'm not sure if you if you still frequent here but I wanted you to know that your post is still reaching people. I happened upon it this morning when I woke up and could't get back to sleep.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write up that post. I ended up lulling out to andrew johnson
> 
> Hope all is still well with you,
> 
> JasonWithDP


Jason,

While I kept up to date with responses to the many emails I received after this post, I was a jerk and sort of wandered off for the past year or so. I just remembered all of you and logged in for old time's sake. Reading your comment nearly brought a tear to my eye...to know that I have the ability to help someone, even in a moment, even if it is not lasting. I hope you are doing well. It has now been four years DP/DR free with no returns whatsoever. If you ever need anything do not hesitate to ask. Good luck on your journey, you have the strength and the courage to power through


----------



## Aire

This is most helpful thing I've ever read about it. You spoke to me, dude. Out of everything I've fucking obsessed over, your post like is that last little push I need to keep it up with my determination. My brain fog is extremely heavy and, knowing that I can beat it in a year or two or three or however long it takes makes me fucking extremely happy. I've been running and eating right and, I too realized that those who've had it for 50000 years lacked positivity in their lives. I will keep in intact, and you've gotta know that you've played a big role in helping me keep it that way. I wanna hug you or something, like I feel awesome. Thank you.

Thank you thank you thank you thank you.

I'll be back when I recover. <3


----------



## 59Ballons

Yes yes YES!!!!! I cannot agree with you more! PREACH (okay I'm done now)

I had DP for about 6 months, starting all the way back in March of 2014. For me, it was constant thinking about how weird it was being alive, what happens when you die, blah blah blah.. and it resulted in a constant anxiety-filled, 'spaced-out' open feeling, like I was going to step off a ledge of a steep cliff any second. I was scared shitless and constantly worried.. and I couldn't explain it to anyone because these thoughts and feelings were so HARD to describe!! And even if I did describe them, you have to LIVE through them in order to understand how bad they are. Nevertheless I found this site and posted about my symptoms all the time, and I found a lot of people who had the same thoughts and feelings that I did. And that was really comforting.

But this wasn't totally constant. If I went to a party or if I hung out with my friends or if I was at school, I would be "distracted" and focused on something else, to the point where I would actually realize that I was feeling "normal" .... and then instantly plunge back into a DP filled world again. But these short glimmers, these short reminders that this DP was all in my head and was totally fixable, were enough to keep me afloat.

I had days, even weeks where I was basically DP free, but I always fell back into the hole. Then, about three months ago, after getting distracted by school constantly and feeling good because I was slowly building up extended periods of "normalcy", I entered a new chapter of my life.

Since early November, I have been virtually DP free. I have had a bad day or a bad weekend here and there, and earlier today I had an episode, but other than that, I am doing really well.


----------



## sydneyarnce

Thank you so much! Very encouraging. I screenshot a lot of what you said and am probably going to set it as my wallpaper.

One thing though, one thing that keeps coming back to me. Everyone says to distract yourself, live your life, stay entertained, live as normal as you can. I HAVE been doing that, but my mind is constantly thinking of my symptoms, my hopelessness, my envy towards all the "normal" people around me, violent thoughts, negative depressing obsessive thoughts. So even when I'm out attempting to "live my life" I'm still thinking of these things in the background of my head and it seems close to impossible to stop. 
Do you have any tips/tricks on REALLY occupying your mind on something else? Because my main thing is I just can't think period. I can't imagine things, the only thing my mind can process is how awful I'm feeling. 
When I start thinking these ways (which is literally every second of everyday) what should I do/tell to myself? 
I do not see how I could possibly get better. This is the only think on my mind ever. I literally can't think or focus or listen or feel. It's just my way of living and it doesn't seem reversible. 
Thanks a lot. Sydney.


----------



## Luna_

sydneyarnce said:


> Thank you so much! Very encouraging. I screenshot a lot of what you said and am probably going to set it as my wallpaper.
> 
> One thing though, one thing that keeps coming back to me. Everyone says to distract yourself, live your life, stay entertained, live as normal as you can. I HAVE been doing that, but my mind is constantly thinking of my symptoms, my hopelessness, my envy towards all the "normal" people around me, violent thoughts, negative depressing obsessive thoughts. So even when I'm out attempting to "live my life" I'm still thinking of these things in the background of my head and it seems close to impossible to stop.
> Do you have any tips/tricks on REALLY occupying your mind on something else? Because my main thing is I just can't think period. I can't imagine things, the only thing my mind can process is how awful I'm feeling.
> When I start thinking these ways (which is literally every second of everyday) what should I do/tell to myself?
> I do not see how I could possibly get better. This is the only think on my mind ever. I literally can't think or focus or listen or feel. It's just my way of living and it doesn't seem reversible.
> Thanks a lot. Sydney.


Your efforts aren't going to waste, sydney. Your mind will recover when it wants, and its so so so very hard to be patient when this is going on. Minutes seem like hours and hours seem like days with dp/dr. Im going through/have gone through the same thing. Just try to enjoy something, such as music or movies or anything for that matter. Don't force it, because that is when you begin thinking. If you would like to message me you can. Ill try to help as much as possible. how long have you been enduring this?


----------



## telon

This is one of the few things that keeps me going. I read it almost every day, each word of it. I can relate to your story so much and it is giving me a world of hope. You are awesome. I am wishing you an armful of pug puppies in a boat filled with the people you love while you are sailing into the sunset.


----------



## nolulolu

Hey Stacy fucking awesome that you are cured. Are you still DP free ? Did you used to go to therapy? How long did your DP last in total? What about eyeflpaters? Did or do you have them? They are fucking driving me insane with this fucking dp.


----------



## kycrisos

Hello, great read. I was wondering if there was any way to contact you, you probably won't be checking this site since you're no longer suffering. My situation is extremely similar to yours and I would just like to ask some questions. my email is [email protected] if you get a chance. any words are appreciated, I feel like my world is crashing down.


----------



## Talz

Thanks for this post StacyCecilia.

Much of what you say resonates strongly with me - I have moments where my mind and myself, uncoupled for so long, seem to slot back into place and thinking becomes effortless again.

My worry, and what's making things so difficult for me this time round, is that I have been completely recovered, only to come crashing down again. This, despite the fact that I thought my recovery basically rendered me immune to subsequent relapse. My problems started abruptly when I was 17 and, largely thanks to the distraction of university, I gradually came out of it (via some pretty horrible experiences along the way) only to realise that, around 6 months after my 20th birthday, I was symptomless. When I felt a twinge of old symptoms, I went to a shrink who gave me a Claire Weekes book 'self help for your nerves' - that's where I learned to employ many of the techniques you describe here. She uses the terminology of 'floating past' to characterise it, but it's basically the same - letting the symptoms which you'd normally fixate on and which would normally cause you to spiral just float past you, until they gradually dissipate over time. This allowed me to restore my good health and, like I said, made me feel invulnerable - I knew I'd have recurrences of symptoms, but I knew I could just float past them.

Problem is, around mid-2014, I did have recurrent symptoms and when I tried to float past them, they nonetheless gradually got worse. I went on Sertraline and was stable (though by no means 100%) until about 1.5 years ago. Recently I've hit lows that I haven't known since the early days of my problem.

If you have any thoughts on how to deal with relapse, especially when techniques seem to fail you, I'd be really grateful to hear them.


----------



## Sharon22

Brilliant post! The cure is to ACCEPT IT. I wish I could go back in time and give myself a kick up the ass. xxx


----------



## gio13azul

Guest said:


> I will be honest. Before the DP/DR really went away for good, I was feeling better and thinking clearer, but the way the world looked and felt to me was the last thing to go away. It's so hard to explain how the world looks, I can't even put it into words myself. But at some point, it very slowly got back to normal. Every once in a while I will have a flash of DP/DR, when I have bad anxiety or I am really stressed and feel panicky, the first (and sometimes only) part of the DP/DR that returns is the way the world looks and feels around me. But trust me, be patient, with time it will go away and you will be so happy that you took the time and energy to see this thing through! Best of luck to you and I'm here for support and encouragement whenever you're feeling lost


 Im in that point right now, Since I started working at 4am the world started to look fake and lifeless but a lot of symptoms went away like bad memory bad vision fog vision. The only thing right now that is bother me is that the world or my surrounding looks very fake and in some sense like muted and colerless too. what do you do to stop that?


----------



## gio13azul

Guest said:


> I will be honest. Before the DP/DR really went away for good, I was feeling better and thinking clearer, but the way the world looked and felt to me was the last thing to go away. It's so hard to explain how the world looks, I can't even put it into words myself. But at some point, it very slowly got back to normal. Every once in a while I will have a flash of DP/DR, when I have bad anxiety or I am really stressed and feel panicky, the first (and sometimes only) part of the DP/DR that returns is the way the world looks and feels around me. But trust me, be patient, with time it will go away and you will be so happy that you took the time and energy to see this thing through! Best of luck to you and I'm here for support and encouragement whenever you're feeling lost


 Im in that situation rn the world just looks weird went away it just that right now. Im in the right path to recovery?


----------

